# 2013 member guide



## toontoy (Jan 1, 2013)

I just received an e-mail with the 2013 member guide link and thought I would share. It has the new resorts in it with point values and looks nice. 

http://www.hgvmemberguide.com/resorts/


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 1, 2013)

That's cool so Hokulani in Waikiki does have studios and regular 1, 2 bedrooms rather than just the plus and premium.

Ian


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> That's cool so Hokulani in Waikiki does have studios and regular 1, 2 bedrooms rather than just the plus and premium.
> 
> Ian



I think it's an error. 
The point chart they're currently displaying is the same as the HHV Lagoon Tower. The press release indicated all one bedrooms (see below). 



> From http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/22326
> 
> _Hokulani Waikiki will be comprised of 143 one-bedroom suites with elegant and personalized touches, which include a living room, boutique kitchen and spacious bathrooms. Both interior and exterior designs will utilize natural elements and tones to showcase Hawaii's unique cultural heritage and lush environment. Mahina, the spacious open air lobby, will provide a relaxing arrival experience as well as a personalized area to enjoy throughout the stay. Guests and owners will also have access to Nalani, an exclusive rooftop deck with a pool lounge, bar, private cabanas and dynamic views of Waikiki._


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 2, 2013)

I am deeply concerned that several of the resorts state that beginning in 2013 or in 2014 that reservations may only be made by owners at some of the new resorts.  Is this the way it will be for future years at these resorts?  Is this a new trend for HGVC to stimulate new retail timeshare purchases?


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully these limitations are only for a short time period while they are refitted into HGVC resorts. If not I am going to be disturbed by this trend of limiting resorts.


----------



## GregT (Jan 2, 2013)

pianodinosaur said:


> I am deeply concerned that several of the resorts state that beginning in 2013 or in 2014 that reservations may only be made by owners at the some of the new resorts.  Is this the way it will be for future years at these resorts?  Is this a new trend for HGVC to stimulate new retail timeshare purchases?



This will be interesting to track, to see if this is a change in the system rules, or if they are merely protecting the home resort for the new owners during the first year in service.

I can imagine that the new owners would be pretty angry if they could not get a reservation in the first year, because they were all booked by existing owners 9 months from check-in.

So...hopefully that's all this is, and not the beginning of a change in access.

Best,

Greg


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the new web/html format of the member guide - much better than the crazy magazine-version one.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 2, 2013)

The only nice thing about the magazine version is that it could be read offline.

Ian


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 2, 2013)

Trump towner in vegas also shows up. There is a daily resort fee. Pt requirements are little higher than normal. Has any one been here, how does it compare to other vegas resorts?


----------



## toontoy (Jan 2, 2013)

The trump tower rooms are larger than the regular HGVC units and are nicer. Having stayed at both we prefer the Flamingo for the location and the units but the trump tower is nice. The elevators are pretty quick and the only time we had a line was after our convention ended when everyone else wanted to get in. 

It is a mandatory Valet property and the service was pretty quick, the staff was a higher caliber than the HGVC resorts and when we want a more luxury stay we would book here, I thought the point requirement would be much greater as its more of a Hotel than timeshare and about the same caliber as the Conrads, JW Marriotts and westins.


----------



## toontoy (Jan 2, 2013)

I think its just the first year they did the same for Myrtle Beach when it opened, so that would be my geuss. From the HGVC Sales person at my last try to get me to a meeting said that reservation changes were coming and I would be able to get the best resorts unless elite, but I just said no thanks and I am not spending 50K to get better access to a club as they would change it in 10 years anyways and make me buy more. He didn't say anything to that but I hope Hilton doesnt follow everyone else's lead with devaluing current owners (it would be then the time to exit).


----------



## Remy (Jan 5, 2013)

GregT said:


> This will be interesting to track, to see if this is a change in the system rules, or if they are merely protecting the home resort for the new owners during the first year in service.
> 
> I can imagine that the new owners would be pretty angry if they could not get a reservation in the first year, because they were all booked by existing owners 9 months from check-in.
> 
> ...



They've done this at each of the new resorts. The first year is bookable only by owners and through Hilton.com. The sales folks will try to make it sound like "only owners can book in (insert super special new resort here) until you confront them with your vast knowledge drawn from the TUG where you say "you mean for the first year" and they allow the correction.

Due to the launch date of a resort it may be closer to two years of exclusivity, but I say big whoop. We get access soon enough.


----------



## Buns (Jan 6, 2013)

pianodinosaur said:


> I am deeply concerned that several of the resorts state that beginning in 2013 or in 2014 that reservations may only be made by owners at some of the new resorts.  Is this the way it will be for future years at these resorts?  Is this a new trend for HGVC to stimulate new retail timeshare purchases?



Whilst HGVC may be limiting access to the Elara, it is possible to book vacations there:

http://book.virginholidays.co.uk/bo...n=e1s2&_eventId=selectHoliday&holidayId=19410

buns


----------

